# Metamora reservoir



## treyanddad (Sep 21, 2014)

Went to metamora caught a blue gill and I think a rock bass


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

odd I have fished it my whole life and never seen a R.Bass there.


----------



## treyanddad (Sep 21, 2014)

Maybe it wasn't not sure about that. I do wonder what else my be in there.


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

Did it look like this?


----------



## treyanddad (Sep 21, 2014)

Looked more like this guess it was a warmouth


----------

